# Visa status of singapore



## kumar1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dear expert !!

Soon I will moving to Singapore , I worked 2 years in Singapore in past on s pass , I applied tourist visa of Singapore where do I see status of visa I had checked ICA website where is the option in that , please advice


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

kumar1234 said:


> Dear expert !!
> 
> Soon I will moving to Singapore , I worked 2 years in Singapore in past on s pass , I applied tourist visa of Singapore where do I see status of visa I had checked ICA website where is the option in that , please advice


Hi Kumar and welcome,

Please be advised--this is a forum where people post what the "think or feel" is correct information. There are no experts here that I know of and any information you receive is worth exactly what you are paying for it.
Once posts have been made and you have what you think is correct info, be sure to verify such with a government agency to avoid a possible bad surprise later on.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

kumar1234 said:


> Dear expert !!
> 
> Soon I will moving to Singapore , I worked 2 years in Singapore in past on s pass , I applied tourist visa of Singapore where do I see status of visa I had checked ICA website where is the option in that , please advice


Who applied for the visa ?

The person or company who applied can find out using SingPass or partner login 

http://www.ica.gov.sg/page.aspx?pageid=168&secid=166

Or at 

https://save.ica.gov.sg/save-public/


----------



## kumar1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks Mr. Jet , please need guidelines ... What is the difference between visit visa , tourists visa and entry visa .... I applied visa myself to collect Indonesia work permit ( telex visa ) .

I would like to know , I applied tourists visa and my other employer also applied Singapore s pass for me . It will anything wrong I mean any chance of rejection of visa ? 

Regards

Kumar



Jet Lag..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

kumar1234 said:


> Dear expert !!
> 
> Soon I will moving to Singapore , I worked 2 years in Singapore in past on s pass , I applied tourist visa of Singapore where do I see status of visa I had checked ICA website where is the option in that , please advice


Hi Kumar,
I live in the Philippines so will have to defer to Simonsays and others and hope they have the answers for you.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Your post is confusing.
You said you applied for a Singapore tourist visa (I assume that means Social Visit Pass or SVP - please check your application what you actually applied for!). The embassy or consulate you applied at will tell you the status of this application.
You also said an employer applied for an S-Pass for you. The employer will tell you about the status of that application - or you can check it on the MoM site if you have a Singpass. Please note that you cannot hold two passes at the same time - thus your SVP will be cancelled when the S-Pass is approved and vice versa.
You also mentioned an Indonesia Work Permit. For that, you might have to post your question to the Indonesia forum. But you cannot work in Indonesia (on Work Permit) and Singapore (on S-Pass) at the same time!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

kumar1234 said:


> Thanks Mr. Jet , please need guidelines ... What is the difference between visit visa , tourists visa and entry visa .... I applied visa myself to collect Indonesia work permit ( telex visa ) .
> 
> I would like to know , I applied tourists visa and my other employer also applied Singapore s pass for me . It will anything wrong I mean any chance of rejection of visa ?..


In Singapore tourist visa is called social visit pass.

Entry visa is visa on arrival, which is not valid for you as you hold an Indian passport 
0
For S pass, as beppi said, the employer who hired you will have to apply S pass.

You can concurrently apply for a social visit pass (tourist visa with 30 days validity of 3 months maximum validity) while your employer applies for S pass 

I don't know what you mean by telex visa


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

beppi said:


> . Please note that you cannot hold two passes at the same time - thus your SVP will be cancelled when the S-Pass is approved and vice versa.!


Social visa will be revoked after the candidate submits his IPA and documents for collection of pass.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

kumar1234 said:


> Thanks Mr. Jet , please need guidelines ... What is the difference between visit visa , tourists visa and entry visa .... I applied visa myself to collect Indonesia work permit ( telex visa ) ...


Did you get to read the links I referred in my first reply or you found them irrelevant ???


----------



## kumar1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi 

Let me explain first 

1. I applied tourists visa my own to collect Indonesia telex visa from Indonesia embassy at Singapore 

2 in the same time I received job offer from Singapore company and they also applied s pass 

It's rushing both visa at the same time it 
is any chance for rejection.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

kumar1234 said:


> Hi
> 
> Let me explain first
> 
> ...


Let me clarify, Your Indonesia visa has no bearing to Singapore S Pass application, and why will it ?


----------

